# Old Time power Show, Cedar Falls, IA, Aug. 26-28-2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Old Time Power Show 
Iowa's pioneer settlement is explained through displays of antique farm equipment at this unique show. Enjoy tractor pulls, parades, demonstrations, flea market and food. Date: Weekend before Labor Day; August 26-28, 2005. Location: Antique Acres, Cedar Falls 
(319) 987-2380


----------

